# Router guide bushings for craftsman 26620



## ChuckG (Oct 10, 2008)

I purchased a Craftsman 26620 router a couple of years ago. The projest I am currently working on requires the use of guide bushings. I am having a problem finding the bushings I need for my router. The sears stores don't have them and can't get them. Sears parts told me they are discontinued. Does anyone know where I might find them. The Operators Manual has a part no. (9-25082).

The router sub-base has a rather large opening in the middle so it won't take a universal bushing set. The picture of the quide bushing in the manual shows that the bushing attaches to the sub-base witht three screws in a triangle fashion.

Any help with this problem will be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Chuck

You just need to make or buy a sub base plate and mount it to your router base then you can use the brass guides easy..

To make you own just remove the one that's in place now and use it for the template,,pickup some 1/4" plastic/1/4" MDF/1/4" Brich plywood,etc. cut it to a square that's about 6" square,,,no need to made it round, then draw a line from corner to corner then pull out a 1/8" drill bit and chuck it up in the drill press, drill a 1/8" hole and clamp the plastic down to the drill press table with some scrap stock under it,,, then pull out a 1 3/16" and a 1 3/8" forstner bit, chuck up the bigger bit and dril down about a 1/8" then chuck the 1 3/16" forstner bit and dril out the center,, then remove the new base and set the old one on top and mark the mounting holes and drill them out and couter sink them, then put the new base on your and your done now you are set to use the brass guides..

Or if you don't want to take the time to make one you can buy one.
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...routacc2.html#Router_Replacement_Bases_Anchor

Just a note **** square is better than round, it time you will say the same.  also bigger is better than small.,.plastic works best by the way, in that way you can see what you are doing under the router..

======




ChuckG said:


> I purchased a Craftsman 26620 router a couple of years ago. The projest I am currently working on requires the use of guide bushings. I am having a problem finding the bushings I need for my router. The sears stores don't have them and can't get them. Sears parts told me they are discontinued. Does anyone know where I might find them. The Operators Manual has a part no. (9-25082).
> 
> The router sub-base has a rather large opening in the middle so it won't take a universal bushing set. The picture of the quide bushing in the manual shows that the bushing attaches to the sub-base witht three screws in a triangle fashion.
> 
> ...


----------



## ChuckG (Oct 10, 2008)

bobj3

Thanks for the info. I like the idea of the square base. This will solve my problem.

ChuckG


----------

